
Google developed a school curriculum to help kids fight trolls and hackers - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/6/15739412/google-be-internet-awesome-interland-hacking-phishing-troll-curriculum
======
DarkKomunalec
"includes sections on how to limit sharing personal information with people
online"

No word on if it includes sections on how to limit sharing with corporations,
however.

~~~
LinuxBender
It's google. They will teach the kids to trust the brand name they know. ;-)

